
Words, like ghosts, can haunt you forever - aronmot
https://rebeccapavlik.substack.com/p/words-like-ghosts-can-haunt-people
======
InfiniteRand
It’s not that every word you say will be memorable, it’s that a random
sampling of what you say will be remembered by different people and you cannot
control (well cannot is a perhaps to strong of a word, but saying you can
control it is probably wrong) when and for whom it is memorable.

You build a thick layer of good memories with a person, that random sampling
will be better, but it’s always possible some random bad memory will stick in
someone’s mind, and that’s true no matter how careful you are. But being
careful can help. So...

In a way the OP is right, but I think they push the point too far.

------
bsder
> Keep in mind that it’s not your place or your job to “police” family members
> and it serves no purpose. Don’t get caught up in this family game. It’s
> dysfunctional. Instead, just try being nice.

I don't agree. This is how you get families where grandma can spout the
nastiest garbage on the planet to some other family member with no
consequence.

I'm not going to initiate a bad exchange for no reason, but stepping in when
someone is unfairly being targeted is absolutely required. I assure you, the
targeted person will _NOT_ consider everybody staying silent as being "nice".

------
anon42808
GPT-3 ?

